# Advice for the ladies.



## ItsGonnabeAlright (Nov 19, 2012)

I came across the link I attached here, when looking for the advice that men are getting on the internet. Surely, we must be aware of what they are plotting. I recommend that in your search for divorce info, you also read up on what they are being advised to do. It's interesting to say the least.

Divorce Self Defense 101 | Dump Your Wife NOW!


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

An interesting piece of satire, if not particularly current (5 years old). I don't think it's meant to be taken too seriously.......


----------

